# Trauma and Gunshot wounds



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What you need to know to save a life.

Dr. Maurizio A. Miglietta

*Introduction

*By the time you finish reading this article, a dozen Americans will have died from a trauma death. Trauma is the leading killer of Americans from one to 44 years of age. There are 18 deaths per hour from traumatic injury.

In the military setting, despite the increase in firepower, the number of deaths during war has decreased. In World War II, 30% of the Americans injured in combat died. In Vietnam, this number dropped to 24%. In the war in Iraq and Afghanistan, about 10 percent of those injured have died. The reduction of deaths can be attributed to better trauma systems, timely access to medical care, and newer trauma approaches. This is why it is important for you to know what to do in the event of a trauma.

An understanding of what to do in different trauma scenarios could make the difference between life and death for you or your partner. This article outlines some basic information on acute trauma care and treatment of penetrating injuries. Unless you have thought about how you are going to react to a specific event, mistakes can happen and you don't want to cause more harm. Not knowing what to do is a terrible feeling and can cost a life. By the end of this article, you should have a better understanding of gunshot wounds and be able to initially care for them.

*The Basics*

Trauma is generally divided into penetrating or blunt trauma. Penetrating trauma refers to gunshot wounds, stab wounds, and injury from projectiles. Blunt trauma can include assaults, motor vehicle accidents, falls, explosions, and other force mechanisms. This article will mainly focus on penetrating injuries but applies to the initial care of all trauma.

Whatever the cause of trauma, there are a few basic rules to remember. An easy way to remember the approach to an injured patient is the A, B, C, D, E's; Airway, Breathing, Circulation, Disability, Exposure.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-products/tactical/tactical-medical/articles/1362663/


----------

